# PowerBook Wallstreet ou PDQ sous Panther



## Superparati (10 Mars 2008)

Je cherche des renseignements sur la compatibilité de mon PowerBook G3 modèle M4753 (dit Wallstreet et PDQ d'après Mactracker)

Ne pouvant pour le moment pas le démarrer cas il ne dispose pas de disque dur à l'intérieur car il m'est difficilement utilisable. L'écran à tendance à se couper peu de temps après que le système est démarré et cela à la suite de l'installation de Jaguar 
Je dois installer au mieux Panther afin de palier à ce problème assez épineux car inexistant sous Os 9 sans Jaguar  .

J'aurai besoin de quelques conseils, lumières etc afin de réussi au mieux mon intervention 

Mon but est comme je ne peux même pas utiliser de CD bootable, (cause  =>écran) bref je vais cloner une partition de mon iBook Palourde sous Os X.3.9 réalisé il y a 2 jours.
Je vais utiliser le disque dur de l'iBook palourde en mode target connecté à mon iBook G4 afin de cloner la partition Panther puis la restaurer sur un disque dur USB dans lequel sera connecté un disque dur potentiel pour le PowerBook.
étant donné que je manque de temps en ce moment je n'ai pas voulu m'élancer dans la bidouille sans être sur du résultat auparavant.
Je suis venu chercher de l'aide  pour réussir le plus vite possible, en gros poser les bases, faire de la théorie pour ensuite passer à la pratique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

Ben c'est mal barré, ton histoire. Va falloir impérativement installer OS 9 avec Panther sur ton disque dur (9.1 minimum, 9.2.2 recommandé) ainsi que XPostFacto.

La procédure : tu démarres le PDQ sous OS 9, tu lances XPostFacto, et depuis XPostFacto, tu lances Mac OS X 10.3.9. XPostFacto installe les compléments pour que ce système accepte de fonctionner sur le PDQ, et Mac OS X se lance. Par la suite, normalement, plus besoin d'XPostFacto, mais pour mon PDQ, je trouve plus sûr de le laisser sur son disque, ainsi qu'OS 9.2.2, juste au cas où 

Par contre : Si ton PowerBook est un Wallstreet 233*, ça va ramer un max. Tout autre WallStreet ou un PDQ, même 233 le fera tourner suffisamment bien pour une utilisation raisonnablement modeste, sous réserve qu'il soit correctement pourvu en mémoire (384 Mo mini, mais 512 Mo, c'est mieux).

(*) On reconnais un WallStreet 233 d'un PDQ 233 de deux façons si c'est un écran 12 pouces, de la seconde seulement pour un 14 pouces :

1) Le WallStreet 12" à un écran "matrice passive", alors que le PDQ 12" à un écran matrice active

2) dans tous les cas (12 ou 14"), le PDQ 233 à 512 Ko de cache L2, alors que le WallStreet 233 en est totalement dépourvu (ce qui fait qu'il y a environ 35% de différence au niveau perf globale, d'où la galère pour faire tourner OS X sur le WallStreet 233. Les autres WallStreet (250 et 292 Mhz) ont de la cache L2).

EDIT : Ah oui, au fait, si c'est un 13 pouces, c'est forcément un WallStreet !


----------



## Superparati (10 Mars 2008)

Alors merci pour tous ces renseignements  je me sens déjà plus à l'aise même si c'est mon deuxième cours que je reçois de ta parts (le même en plus!)
Bref je n'en ai jamais trop 

Alors je ne l'ai pas encore démarré. Je peux d'or et déjà dire que c'est une version 266Mhz car il dispose d'origine un disque dur de 4Go, 14' (cache 1Mo de L2 => PDQ) et de 320Mo de ram 
Sans le démarrer ^^

Bref assez parlé, en ce moment même je duplique ma partition Panther sur le disque dur du Wallstreet à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.
Je vais de ce pas telecharger "XPostFacto" afin de réaliser au mieux l'installation .
J'ai déjà passé le système en Os X.3.9 sans les autre mises à jours sécurité etc&#8230;&#8230;

En tout cas il est magnifique c'est une belle, très belle bête ! il faut que je m'en trouve un comme cela, c'est pas possible ^^:love:

Je viens d'essayer de le démarrer même sans disque dur pour voir s'il fonctionne, il ne se passe rien&#8230;&#8230; 
L'adaptateur secteur est en très mauvaise état (bricolé pour tout dire) est-il possible d'utiliser l'adaptateur sercteur de mon iBook palourde en bien meilleur état.La source du problème pourrait être du à l'alimentation&#8230; un mauvais entretient de celui-ci peut endommager l'ordinateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> L'adaptateur secteur est en très mauvaise état (bricolé pour tout dire) est-il possible d'utiliser l'adaptateur sercteur de mon iBook palourde en bien meilleur état.La source du problème pourrait être du à l'alimentation un mauvais entretient de celui-ci peut endommager l'ordinateur !



Depuis le temps que le Palourde de ma fille est alimenté par des alims de WallStreet, je pense pouvoir affirmer que la compatibilité est avérée. Toutefois, reste à savoir si l'alim du Palourde est en mesure de fournir une puissance suffisante pour le PDQ, qui a besoin de 45 watts.

Ah, un coup d'il rapide à MacTracker me dit que oui, donc tu peux y aller !

Par contre, le problème pourrait aussi venir de la carte d'alim (qui fait aussi carte son, d'ailleurs). C'est un des points faibles de cette machine, et les sites qui en vendent encore ne les font pas bon marché (autour de 150 , j'étais content de pouvoir disposer d'une épave de WallStreet quand j'ai du en changer une ).


----------



## Superparati (10 Mars 2008)

l'adapateur fonction parfaitement en effet (je dirai même mieux que celui d'origine qui est très fatigué).

J'ai remarqué dès lors du branchement de l'ordinateur sur la prise d'alim celui-ci se mettait à souffler assez fort (comme si le ventilateur s'initialisait ) Puis après se bref instant j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, le dong céran noir pendant 3 secondes puis le disque dur se met à tourner.

Je voudrai souligné que mon clonage ne fonctionne pas à partir du palourde (Os 9 et Os X)

Pour qu'il face quelque chose j'ai effectué plusieurs tentative de reset (3 fois) rien
je démonte la carte processeur retire la barrette mémoire nettoie un peu, remonte le tout. Et il démarre enfin!

Impossible de lui dire de booter sur un Os à partir de la touche alt, il m'affiche désespérément une disquette avec le point d'interrogation (recherche système).

J'ai donc redémonté le tout, pour insérer le disque dur dit maudit  (Os X.2 et Os 9.2.2) et il démarre  Mon disque dur avec deux Os ne fonctionne pas mais ce-dernier oui (comprends pas trop mais bon)   
Bref il démarre sous jaguar, je m'empresse de modifier le système de démarrage dans les préférence système afin de booter sur Os 9 (j'ai pas envie qu'il ne me plante entre les doigts  
Bref je réussi et le voila depuis 5 minutes sur Os 9  (une première réussite) je me félicite  
Je dois encore installer Os X.3.9

Pour information c'est un Wallstreet cadencé à 250Mhz disposant donc de 1Mo de cache L2 d'un bus à 83Mhz. Cela m'a tout l'air d'un écran 14'1 (1024x768)
Une brave bête


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> l'adapateur fonction parfaitement en effet (je dirai même mieux que celui d'origine qui est très fatigué).
> 
> J'ai remarqué dès lors du branchement de l'ordinateur sur la prise d'alim celui-ci se mettait à souffler assez fort (comme si le ventilateur s'initialisait &#8230 Puis après se bref instant j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, le dong céran noir pendant 3 secondes puis le disque dur se met à tourner.
> 
> ...



Ok, alors quelques précisions :

1) Le démarrage "touche alt" ne concerne que les Mac dotés d'un open firmware en eprom, celui du WallStreet est en Rom, ce système de démarrage à la volée ne fonctionne donc pas. Pour forcer le démarrage sous OS 9, il faut réinitialiser la PMU (Mac éteint, maj+fn+ctrl+démarrage, le ventilo ronfle un coup, la lumière verte s'allume brièvement, tu attends au moins dix secondes avant d'allumer le Mac ensuite).

2) A propos de l'install de Panther : Les routines d'installation de XPostFacto sont incompatibles avec le lecteur de CD (trop ancien d'après la doc) de ce Mac, donc, pour installer ton système, si tu n'as pas le lecteur de DVD optionnel, le mieux est de sortir le disque dur, le mettre dans un boîtier externe Firewire, et installer le système depuis un autre Mac supportant Panther (moi, j'ai fais ça depuis un PM G4/733 de 2001). Je ne pense pas qu'un lecteur ou graveur SCSI fasse l'affaire, car je pense qu'OS X pourrait refuser de démarrer depuis un tel périphérique (Le SCSI "built in" n'est pas reconnu par OS X, même s'il reste partiellement utilisable. Dans la pratique, mon vieux graveur de CD SCSI était utilisable, mais Infos système Apple le détectait comme périphérique de baie d'extension, et pas comme périphérique SCSI. Mon scanner, lui, n'était carrément pas détecté). XPostFacto n'est ensuite utilisé que pour faire démarrer (la première fois) le WallStreet sous OS X.

3) Selon la taille du disque dur, ne perds pas de vue qu'OS X doit impérativement être installé dans une partition entièrement située dans les 8 premiers Go du disque (en théorie, XPostFacto permet de se dégager de cette obligation, mais en pratique, ça ne marche pas ou très mal, sur mon PDQ, ça a fonctionné deux jours, puis XPostFacto à ensuite refusé de faire redémarrer le Mac en invoquant cette raison, j'ai du tout recommencer en partitionnant). A noter que faire une partition de 8 Go tout rond ne va pas, il faut la tailler à 7,99 Go.

Bon, là, c'est tout ce que je vois à dire sur le sujet, à part que mon PDQ (un 266 Mhz 14,1 pouces) tourne comme une horloge sous Panther depuis fin août dernier (et il y est nettement plus réactif que sous Jaguar).

Ah si, pour te permettre d'être sûr, la partie visible de la dalle du 14,1 pouces fait exactement 285 mm de large, et le 13,1 pouces affichait aussi en 1024x768, seul les 12 pouces (matrice active ou passive) étaient limités au 800x600.

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas.


----------



## Superparati (11 Mars 2008)

en effet la touche alt ne fonctionne pas du tout 
En faissant le reset (touche shift+fn+crtl+power) 30s je rebranche le cordon d'alim à l'ordi, les ventilateur souffle + led vert. (ok) mais à chaque fois que je branche l'alimentation il me fait ça ! 

Je vais créer une partition de 7,99 Go max (panther et Os  9 déjà installé dessus).
Je dispose malheureusement que d'un boîtier en USB  et démonter la palourde m'embêterai plus qu'autre chose (c'est trop long et je n'ai pas forcement le temps en ce moment).

C'est exact, Panther à quelque difficulté à Booter sur le lecteur de CD interne. Je dispose pas ici mais chez mes parents d'un lecteur/graveur externe SCSI (je pourrai toujours essayé si je n'y arrive pas).

C'est bien du 14.1" .
Je suis persuadé qu'il doit aussi bien tourner que ma palourde à 300Mhz ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Je suis persuadé qu'il doit aussi bien tourner que ma palourde à 300Mhz ^^



J'ai fait le comparatif entre le Palourde 300 de ma fille et mon 266, le Palourde est un peu plus rapide (environ 10%).


----------



## Superparati (11 Mars 2008)

je viens de réinstaller le disque restauré dans une partition inférieur à 8Go, il me fait la même scène ! (disquette dès le démarrage)
j'ai effectué un reset de la PMU, pareil
je vais cloner le disque qui fonctionne puis le restaurer dans le plus gros disque dur 
on verra ensuite


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> je viens de réinstaller le disque restauré dans une partition inférieur à 8Go, il me fait la même scène ! (disquette dès le démarrage)
> j'ai effectué un reset de la PMU, pareil
> je vais cloner le disque qui fonctionne puis le restaurer dans le plus gros disque dur
> on verra ensuite



Ote moi d'un doute, tu essaies bien de démarrer sous OS 9, là ?


----------



## Superparati (11 Mars 2008)

Oui j'essaye de booter sur Os 9.
Mais sur la même partition il y a à la fois Os 9 et Os X.3.9
La même partition sur ma palourde fonctionne que ce soit sous classic (Os 9) ou panther.

C'est quand même bizarre que le disque d'origine fonctionne et pas le mien.

Je me souviens qu'avec Os 9, il était facile de créer un système bootable. J'ai alors copier le dossier système Os 9 du disque dur qui fonctionne sur le Wallstreet pour le remplacer sur ma partition et cela ne fonctionne quand même pas.
J'ai un doute le problème proviendrai peut-être de la superposition des Os? Car panther es déjà installé dessus.
J'essayerai ce soir l'un avec juste Os 9 puis Os X après (toujours en passant par la restauration.


----------



## Superparati (12 Mars 2008)

De retour 

Bon je n'avance pas du tout 
je crains que le problème soit directement lié au boîtier externe en USB2.
Toutes mes tentatives de clonage de disque dur à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque échou. Le Wallstreet ne veut pas boote sur un Os même en ayant fait une copie du disque qui fonctionne.
Faut que j'ai un boîtier en FireWire! (ha je l'ai donnée à mon frère rr)
Je pense que le problème vient de là car c'est pas possible ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> De retour
> 
> Bon je n'avance pas du tout
> je crains que le problème soit directement lié au boîtier externe en USB2.
> ...



Bon, ça devient compliqué ton histoire, t'es dans quel coin (des fois qu'on puisse se voir pour un diagnostic avance de tes misères) ?


----------



## Superparati (12 Mars 2008)

Et bien je suis toujours en Corse pas bougé 

Seul le disque dur d'origine fonctionne  6Go
Faut que je trouve une parade
pour rappel :

Je dispose de *3* disques dur :
- Un de 6Go d'origine
- Un de 4Go d'un autre Mac
- Un de 20 Go provenant d'un PC formater en volume Mac 
- Boîtier externe USB2

Je tente à la fois de résoudre un soucis lié exclusivement à Jaguar, l'écran s'éteint au bout de quelque minutes si j'en crois mon collège et impossible de le réactiver, seul solution reboot.
Je me résous donc à installer Os 9 & Os X.3 à partir de mon iBook palourde. Pour cela je dispose d'un boîtier externe en USB2.

Ce que je tente depuis quelques jours est de *restaurer* depuis l'iBook une de mes partitions comprenant à la fois déjà O*s 9 & Os X.3.9* (appelé Panther)

Pour cela j'ai crée : 
- *une* partition de moins de 8Go avec *les deux Os dedans* / Marche pas
- *Deux* partitions l'une pour *cloner* le disque dur d'origine qui *fonctionne* normalement sur une partition de 7Go et *l'autre* pour juste *panther*. J'ai entre temps effacé la partition nommée Panther de ma palourde qui contenant Os 9 & Os X.3.9 pour réinstaller juste Os x.3). Avant d'effectuer la deuxième restauration sur l'autre partition, j'ai testé ma restauration sur la première partition provenant du disque dur fonctionnel sur le WS /  Marche pas
- j'ai essayé d'autres combines, en échangeant les disques dur mais sans jamais toucher à celui d'origine qui lui fonctionne, le WS boote sous Os 9 et Os X.2. / Marche pas

Encore à trouver :
 Un boîtier externe 2,5" en FireWire
 Installer Os 9 puis Panther.
 Tester 

Comme je n'ai ni le boîtier FireWire, ni Os 9 sur moi mais à un autre endroit qui me sera accessible dès vendredi je verrai.

D'accessible ce week-end:
- Je peux toujours installer Os 9 à l'aide d'un câble ethernet. Pour panther d'après Pascal 77 j'ai besoin d'un lecteur externe reconnu et bootable !
- Un graveur SCSI
- Disque 3,5" SCSI
- ZIP
Bref toute une panoplie de produits compatibles avec le portable.

Voila où j'en suis


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Et bien je suis toujours en Corse pas bougé



A oui, c'est vrai. Bon, ça va faire loin pour moi :sick:

Cela dit, Panther sur le disque de 6 Go, ça doit passer, j'ai réussi à le mettre sur le 3 Go du Palourde de ma fille (restait environ 1 Go de libre après une install personalisée et minimaliste).


----------



## Superparati (12 Mars 2008)

Oui je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis mais c'est dommage pour le disque de 20Go. 

Sinon pour installer Panther je ne sais pas encore si je démonte l'iBook palourde pour insérer le petit disque dur / ou me prendre un boitier en Firewire pour effectuer la manipulation / ou connecter un lecteur/graveur de CD sur le WS en SCSI.
J'ai également une carte PCMCIA USB2 Cardbus 32Bit de SDK (comme par hasard   ) modèle MA-103. je ne sais pas si elle est compatible, je cherche des renseignements sur internet

Compatible  (sauf pour le modèle Kanga, mais comme c'est le Wallstreet c'est ok! )

je vais tenter le diable!
je copie XPostFacto4 sur le disque dur qui fonctionne, réinstalle ce disque dans le WS, il démarre sous Os 9 
Je lance l'application je sélectionne le disque Os 9 puis redémarre. Puis une fois rebooter je me dis pourquoi ne pas tenter de booter sur Panther! 
J'insères le CD, il est reconnu ! Je démarre même dessus! Mais au moment de passer à l'installation, j'ai un message d'erreur m'indiquant que mon ordinateur n'est pas compatible avec cette Os&#8230; ai-je raté une étape avec XPostFacto4? 
je pense qu'il est possible de s'en sortir!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> je me dis pourquoi ne pas tenter de booter sur Panther!
> J'insères le CD, il est reconnu ! Je démarre même dessus! Mais au moment de passer à l'installation, j'ai un message d'erreur m'indiquant que mon ordinateur n'est pas compatible avec cette Os ai-je raté une étape avec XPostFacto4?



Ben oui, tu ne peux pas démarrer le WallStreet sur le CD de Panther, car XPostFacto ne permet pas de gérer l'installation depuis le lecteur de CD d'origine (il le permettrait peut-être avec le lecteur de DVD optionnel qu'on pouvait avoir avec cette machine, mais encore faut-il en trouver un :sick.

Ce qui m'a sauvé, c'est que j'ai eu, avec un boîtier externe 3,5" mixte Fw/USB2, un adaptateur permettant de monter un disque 2,5" sur une connectique pour 3,5", j'ai donc pu faire l'install de Panther sur mon PM G4, puis, une fois le disque remis dans le WallStreet, utiliser XPostFacto uniquement pour lancer Mac OS X.


----------



## Superparati (12 Mars 2008)

Je démarre sur le CD&#8230;&#8230; de panther 
Mais sa bloque lors du lancement de l'installation vu qu'en théorie ce portable n'est pas supporté.
Alors puis me servir du logiciel XPostFacto ou il faut que j'installe autrement l'Os?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Je démarre sur le CD&#8230;&#8230; de panther
> Mais sa bloque lors du lancement de l'installation vu qu'en théorie ce portable n'est pas supporté.
> Alors puis me servir du logiciel XPostFacto ou il faut que j'installe autrement l'Os?



Non, tu ne peux pas installer avec XPostFacto, en raison d'un problème de compatibilité avec le lecteur de CD du WallStreet, sauf à y parvenir depuis un lecteur externe, *si* le SCSI est supporté (les cartes Firewire PCMCIA ne sont pas bootables). Sinon, la seule solution passe par une méthode similaire à celle que j'ai utilisé, et t'ai décrite plus haut dans le topic : installer Panther depuis un autre ordi, puis utiliser XPostFacto pour le lancer sur le WallStreet (je précise un peu : tu démarres le WallStreet sous OS 9, tu lances XPostFacto, et dans la fenêtre de l'appli, tu demandes le démarrage de Panther. XPostFacto installe les fichiers nécessaire pour pallier à l'incompatibilité avec le firmware, redémarre le Mac, et ça marche (choisir l'option la plus modeste pour la carte vidéo, les autres posent problème). Ensuite, en théorie : plus besoin ni d'OS 9 ni d'XPostFacto, mais perso, je préfère les garder sous la main !


----------



## Superparati (13 Mars 2008)

Bon je vais re par FireWire des que j'aurai cela sous la main.
Normalement ce week-end je dois récupérer un PM G4 et un POwerMac G3 desktop.
Ce dernier dispose de connectique SCSI, je peux faire quelque chose entre les deux. Mais avant tout il faudra que j'ai installer Panther sur le PM  pour ensuite faire une installation en mettant le WS en mode target 

Je vais y arriver


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> en mettant le WS en mode target
> 
> Je vais y arriver



Ben nan, vu que le WS tu ne peux pasle démarrer en mode Target. Par contre, depuis Mac OS 9, tu peux le démarrer en "mode disque SCSI"*, à condition de disposer du bon câble ou adaptateur.

(*) C'est à dire que son disque IDE interne est vu comme un disque SCSI par la machine sur laquelle tu le branches.


----------



## Superparati (13 Mars 2008)

je connais tout ça  merci
je parlais du mode disque SCSI qui est à proprement dit pareil que le mode disque cible, c'est le même principe.
Je dispose du câble qu'il faut 
je verrai bien ce week-end ou au pire dans la semaine


----------



## Superparati (9 Août 2008)

je resorts ce topic étant donnée que je remets à la tache !

Depuis je me suis procurer un adaptateur IDE 2.5 vers 3,5" dans le bus de placer le disque dur dans mon PowerMac B&W.
J'ai partitionné le disque dur de 20Go en 3 dont chacune fait moi de 8Go.

Sur deux d'entre elles j'y ai installé un Os; Os 9.2.1 et Os X.3 (avec les mises à jour) le tout depuis le PM.

J'ai telechargé XpostFacto, je l'ai copié dans le disque dur du wallstreet.

Une fois toutes les MAJ terminées j'ai enfin placer le disque dur dans le portable.
Je le démarre et il me cherche encore une partition bootable ! diable pourquoi?

Faut-il patcher panther avant de l'installer dans le portable? Faut-il installer Os 9 installer le disque dur dans le Wallstreet puis le ressortir pour y glisser panther?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> je resorts ce topic étant donnée que je remets à la tache !
> 
> Depuis je me suis procurer un adaptateur IDE 2.5 vers 3,5" dans le bus de placer le disque dur dans mon PowerMac B&W.
> J'ai partitionné le disque dur de 20Go en 3 dont chacune fait moi de 8Go.
> ...



Tu es certain d'avoir installé Panther sur la première partition (celle qui apparaît en haut dans "outil disque dur ou dans utilitaire de disque) ?


----------



## cham (7 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es certain d'avoir installé Panther sur la première partition (celle qui apparaît en haut dans "outil disque dur ou dans utilitaire de disque) ?



Je sens qu'il va répondre : "D'oh !" (façon Homer Simpson) 

Pascal, je suis impressionné par le paragraphe sur le Wallstreet, Wallstreet et demi et PDQ. Ca plus les qq réponses que tu m'as déjà données... Tu bossais à Cupertino à cette époque ou quoi ? ? ? 

Allez, je vais commander une pile à mon MacPlus tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

cham a dit:


> Pascal, je suis impressionné par le paragraphe sur le Wallstreet, Wallstreet et demi et PDQ. Ca plus les qq réponses que tu m'as déjà données... Tu bossais à Cupertino à cette époque ou quoi ? ? ?



 Nan, mais j'ai eu un WallStreet, et deux PDQ (dont un 266Mhz toujours en service sous OS X 10.3.9)


----------



## Superparati (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour Pascal 77!

Je reviens à la charge 
Finalement c'est une longue épopée !

J'ai trouvé le temps et les moyens de réinstaller Os 9 et Panther sur le disque dur du Wallstreet.
Pour rappel c'est un disque dur de 20Go IDE.

Tout n'est malheureusement pas encore rose 
J'ai réalisé une partie de l'installation sur un PM 9600 à l'aide d'une carte PCI IDE et d'un adaptateur 3.5 vers 2.5" pour y coller le disque dur WS.

Le disque dur est confectionné de la manière suivante :
1 partition moins de 8Go, Panther
2 partition plus de 8Go, Os 9
J'installe Os 9 sans soucis, Os X me pose un problème sur le PM impossible même avec Xposfacto de démarrer sur le CD de Panther (je suppose que cela provient de l'interface SCSI du lecteur de CD)
Je contourne le problème en changeant d'ordinateur, je passe alors sur le PM G3 B&W 
L'installation se fait rapidement et sans soucis!

Je pense que j'ai tout installé sur le disque dur en question. Je le teste dans le PM 9600, Os 9 est fonctionnelle mais pas Os X.3
Je n'arrive pas à booter correctement dessus. J'ai bien utilisé Xpostfacto en selectionnant la partition de Panther (une option était coché celle pour l'ATI Rage).
Je redémarre l'ordinateur, la pomme grise apparaît magnifique
Malheureusement la petit roue de progression ne s'affiche pas, je suis bloqué sur la pomme grise.

Que puis-je faire d'autre?

ps: j'utilise la version 3.1 de Xpostfacto, d'après ce que j'ai compris elle fonctionne très bien sous Os 9, pas la version 4.


Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

Il faut décocher l'option pour l'ATI Rage II dans XPostFacto, et pour le premier démarrage, ne pas hésiter à rebooter plusieurs fois (ctrl + pomme + démarrage) avant que le premier lancement ne se fasse correctement (7 ou 8 fois, la première fois, en ce qui me concerne), et lorsque la "roue dentée" apparaît, compter les tours qu'elle fait, normalement, à chaque redémarrage, elle doit en faire un peu plus, et généralement, quand elle atteint 20 ou 25 tours, c'est bon. Mais une fois qu'il a réussi un démarrage, normalement, ensuite, plus de problème de blocage pendant la séquence.

EDIT : Si, XPostFacto 4 marche sous OS 9.2, mais contrairement au 3.x, il permet aussi de partir de Mac OS X 10.2.x. C'est celui que j'ai utilisé sur mon WallStreet, et je suis parti d'OS 9.2.2 pour lancer Panther.


----------



## Superparati (5 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ces renseignements 
On peut dire que j'ai réussi à moitié ^^ je vois la pomme c'est une bonne nouvelle  Il me manque quand même le plus important.
Je testerai plusieurs boote samedi prochain j'ai laissé le matériel chez mes parents.
info: je suis parti depuis Mac Os 9.0

J'espère qu'une fois après avoir réaliser la manipulation sur le PM 9600, cela fonctionnera aussi sur le Wallstreet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

Attend, tu as essayé de le démarrer sur le 9600 ou sur le WallStreet ?

La manip que j'ai faite, c'est d'installer OS X depuis mon G4 jusqu'à ce qu'il demande le redémarrage, mais je n'ai pas redémarré depuis le G4, j'ai tout éteint, remis le disque dans le WallStreet, démarré celui ci sous 9.2, lancé XPostFacto, et demandé le redémarrage sous Panther, là seulement, j'ai fini l'install !


----------



## Superparati (6 Octobre 2008)

La dernière fois que j'ai réalisé cela le wS ne voulait pas démarrer ni sur Os 9 ni sur panther.
Oui pour le moment je teste tout sur le PM9600  si cela fonctionne je place le disque dur dans le Wallstreet en faisant la même procédure .

Je ne risque rien je pense en procédant de la sorte&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai réalisé cela le wS ne voulait pas démarrer ni sur Os 9 ni sur panther.
> Oui pour le moment je teste tout sur le PM9600  si cela fonctionne je place le disque dur dans le Wallstreet en faisant la même procédure .
> 
> Je ne risque rien je pense en procédant de la sorte



Je ne sais pas, il n'est pas du tout évident que es réglages "9600" d'XPostFacto conviennent au Wallstreet !


----------



## Superparati (6 Octobre 2008)

Je booterai le WS impérativement sur Os 9 la première fois. (J'espère que cela marchera!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Si tu installe OS 9 sur la même partition qu'OS X, et qu'avant de le démarrer tu réinitialise le WS (maj+fn+ctrl+démarrage, le ventilo ronfle un coup, la led verte s'allume brièvement et tu attends dix secondes avant de le démarrer), il doit démarrer sous OS 9. Un conseil, utilise un 9.2.2, je pense que ça améliorera tes chances (et MàJ gratuites depuis un 9.0) !


----------



## Superparati (6 Octobre 2008)

j'ai les CD d'Os 9.2.1. Je le mettrai à jours 
Il y a deux partitions, une pour Os 9 indépendant de l'autre pour Os X (qui est sur le schema de partition la n°1 de moins de 8Go)

J'espère qu'il bootera sur Os 9 !!!! 
verdict samedi soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> j'ai les CD d'Os 9.2.1. Je le mettrai à jours
> Il y a deux partitions, une pour Os 9 indépendant de l'autre pour Os X (qui est sur le schema de partition la n°1 de moins de 8Go)
> 
> J'espère qu'il bootera sur Os 9 !!!!
> verdict samedi soir



Non, si tu veux qu'il boote sur OS 9, celui ci doit impérativement être sur la même partition que le X, une fois que tout marche, tu peux le virer si tu veux, mais au départ, il doit être là !


----------



## Superparati (6 Octobre 2008)

Oki j'ai encore du boulot devant moi  c'est bon signe


----------



## Superparati (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas eu le temps ce week-end de vous compter la suite de mon aventure.

Ayant installer les Os sur la même partition, Os 9 et Os X je suis parti avec le coeur remplit d'espoir.

Malheureusement tout cela fut de courte durée.
Même aujourd'hui le brave vétérant refuse de booter sur le disque dur.
J'ai bien entendu réalisé un reset complet (alt+shift+crtl+alim) 10s.
Le ventilo a un peu soufflé et la led vert est apparu brièvement.

Petite remarque, quand je branche le portable sur l'alimentation, celui-ci réagit bizarrement.
le ventilateur ainsi que la led verte s'active un court instant.

Je vais encore essayé de le démarrer sur Os 9.
Il me reste encore la possibilité de démarrer le WS en mode target depuis un autre ordinateur supportant le SCSI (pas de soucis  )


Bonne soirée 

Edit: 

je viens d'avancer  !
J'ai réussi à le démarrer depuis un CD d'Os 8.5 
J'ai lancé le logiciel outil disque dur, il affiche bien un volume type ATA non monté. J'essaye alors de le monter mais impossible&#8230;
Actuellement j'ai lancé une recherche des blocs défectueux&#8230; ça mouline!
J'ai carrément annulé la procédure pour essaye de mettre à jour le gestionnaire du disque.
Je redémarre 

Finalement je tente ma chance en démarrant directement depuis un CD d'Os 9.0 
Il m'est impossible de monter les volumes du disque dur, pour quelle raison, je ne serai pas trop l'expliquer.
Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai repartitionné le disque dur et cette fois-ci depuis le WS !
J'installe Os 9, pour la suite on verra !

Installation terminée, "point d'interrogation dès le démarrage s'il n'y a pas de CD.
Pourtant j'ai bien installé l'Os sur le WS dans le disque dur interne (celui-ci n'est plus reconnu au moment ou je souhaite démarrer dessus. 
Le reset de la PRAM n'arrange rien.
Le disque dur pose problème, pourquoi donc !
Par quel moustique a-t-il été piqué ! Brave bête


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> J'ai bien entendu réalisé un reset complet (alt+shift+crtl+alim) 10s.
> Le ventilo a un peu soufflé et la led vert est apparu brièvement.



Non non, c'est pas ça, c'est "shift ctrl alt démarrage" un court instant, le ventilo ronfle un coup, la led verte s'allume, et là, tu attends 10 secondes avant de démarrer (sans rien toucher, donc) !



Superparati a dit:


> Petite remarque, quand je branche le portable sur l'alimentation, celui-ci réagit bizarrement.
> le ventilateur ainsi que la led verte s'active un court instant.



Ça signifie que pile et batterie sont mortes toutes les deux (ou que la batterie est vide)



Superparati a dit:


> Installation terminée, "point d'interrogation dès le démarrage s'il n'y a pas de CD.
> Pourtant j'ai bien installé l'Os sur le WS dans le disque dur interne (celui-ci n'est plus reconnu au moment ou je souhaite démarrer dessus.
> Le reset de la PRAM n'arrange rien.
> Le disque dur pose problème, pourquoi donc !
> Par quel moustique a-t-il été piqué ! Brave bête



J'ai eu ce problème une fois, seul un démontage/remontage complet de la machine m'a permis de détecter de nouveau le disque dur, ça ne vient pas du disque, mais est un problème de mauvais contact qui fait qu'il ne détecte plus son disque qui doit même être invisible pour "SOS disk" ou "Hard Disk Utility" : les 3 modèles de PB G3 (WallStreet, Lombard et Pismo) sont les rois du mauvais contact. Je viens de récupérer un Pismo complètement inerte, même "shift ctrl alt démarrage" ne le faisait pas réagir, démontage et remontage, et hop, il fonctionne au poil.


----------



## Superparati (14 Octobre 2008)

La batterie est HS  (d'ailleurs elle n'y est même plus, seul un lecteur de disquette et lecteur de CD  )

Chouette encore du travail ! Je vais le démonter quand j'aurai du temps devant moi  peut-être pas ce week-end, boulot boulot.

Ce qui me turlupine le plus c'est que l'installation sur le disque dur interne c'est très bien passé.

En effet SOS Disk ne reconnait pas le DD, seul Hard Disk Utility l'avait sans pour autant être capable de monter les deux partitions (elles aussi visibles, mais impossible de les monter)


----------



## Superparati (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je remonte volontairement ce topic pour lui donner suite 

Après divers manipulations, démontage de l'ordinateur (barrette mémoire, disque dur, processeur, modem).
Je n'ai pas réussi à aller plus loin car l'écran ne voulait pas sortir. J'ai bien retirer les vises au dos du Wallstreet + les vises sous l'ordi.

Pour ne rien cassé j'ai préféré tout remonter.

Je démarre le portable, celui-ci boot sur le CD, le disque dur est reconnu monte bien sur le bureau mais impossible de booter dessus !
L'installation de l'Os se passe sans problème, le disque dur enregistre bien les données mais au moment du redémarrage j'ai toujours l'icône disquette avec point d'interrogation.

Soit le disque dur commence à me lâcher (il n'est pas tous jeune) soit le problème est plus grave que cela !

J'ai du mal à imaginer que je réussirai pas à installer sur le wallstreet  Panther+ Os 9 !
Misère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réussi à aller plus loin car l'écran ne voulait pas sortir. J'ai bien retirer les vises au dos du Wallstreet + les vises sous l'ordi.



 L'écran du Wallstreet, après avoir ôté le cache charnière (juste clipsé), débranché la nappe vidéo et le câble du retro-éclairage et ôté les 4 vis torx 8 au dos du Mac, il sort tout seul, plus rien ne le tient, mais les pattes sont un peu serrées entre deux tôles, n'hésite pas à tirer dessus bien droit à la verticale, il doit venir, et tu ne risque pas de casser quoi que ce soit !


----------



## Superparati (7 Mars 2009)

Disque dur d'origine remonté, Os 9 installé l'ordinateur boot normalement sur le disque dur  !

Je pense que le problème vient du disque dur en lui même.

Maintenant qu'il démarre sur un disque dur je vais tenter de le faire sur le disque dur qui pose problème. 
Et puis si pas mieux je le laisse avec le disque dur de 4Go sous Os 9 et je vais tenter d'installer panther.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Je démarre le portable, celui-ci boot sur le CD, le disque dur est reconnu monte bien sur le bureau mais impossible de booter dessus !





Superparati a dit:


> Disque dur d'origine remonté, Os 9 installé l'ordinateur boot normalement sur le disque dur  !
> 
> Je pense que le problème vient du disque dur en lui même.



Eh, j'y pense, ton disque qui boote pas, c'est quoi, déjà comme disque ? Il ne ferait pas plus de 8 Go, par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, faut obligatoirement le partitionner avec une première partition qui fasse moins de 8 Go (donc 7,99 maximum) pour le système X, sinon, ça ne boote pas !


----------



## Superparati (7 Mars 2009)

J'ai compris depuis un certain temps qu'il me fallait une partition  <8Go, faisant partir de la première moitié du disque ! L'autre partition est de 11Go et des poussières 
Dessus j'ai installé Os 9.
Je choisi dans les préférences démarrage, la partition de démarrage puis redémarre.

Le disque dur se lance mais le système de boote pas dessus. Je re-place le disque dur d'origine (4Go) avec Os 9 installé dessus, l'ordinateur démarre sans problème !
Dois-je comprendre que le disque dur de marque IBM, 20Go, serait soit incompatible avec le WS ou tout simplement fatigué et s'éteint petit à petit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas. Tu as la bonne table de partition, sur ce disque dur, tu ne l'aurais pas partitionné depuis un Mac Intel ?


----------



## Superparati (7 Mars 2009)

J'installe et partitionne tout directement depuis le wallstreet à l'aide d'un CD d'Os 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> J'installe et partitionne tout directement depuis le wallstreet à l'aide d'un CD d'Os 9



Et le 10.3, tu l'installe comment ?


----------



## Superparati (8 Mars 2009)

Je le ferai à l'aide d'un powermac g3. ( je n'installe pas tout depuis le portable ^^).


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> J'installe et partitionne tout directement depuis le wallstreet





Superparati a dit:


> je n'installe pas tout depuis le portable ^^.



Hum &#8230; 

Bon, à toutes fins utiles, voici comment je procédais (je n'ai plus le WallStreet, remplacé par un Pismo 500, il est parti dans une école) :

1) démarrage du Wallstreet en "mode disque SCSI", relié à mon PM G4, depuis lequel je procédais à l'installation du premier CD de Panther.

2) à la première demande de redémarrage, extinction, débranchement et redémarrage du Wallstreet sous OS 9.2 (installé avant Panther).

3) Sous OS 9.2 : lancement de XPostFacto, et choix du système X pour démarrer : XPostFacto procède à l'ajout de ce qui manque au firmware du wallstreet pour Panther dans un "script firmware", et lance OS X. Suite de l'installation (CD2 et 3), et le Wallstreet est sous Panther.

A noter que le premier démarrage est parfois assez laborieux (figeage de la "roue dentée"), la première fois*, j'ai bien du forcer le redémarrage au moins quatre ou cinq fois avant qu'il ne se lance, mais une fois parti, après, plus de problème. Lors de l'installation suivante, j'ai eu moins de problème (il devait commencer à s'habituer).



(*) Cette fois là, à noter que j'avais tout installé depuis le G4, j'avais sorti le disque du Wallstreet, et l'avais monté dans un boîtier Firewire, peut-être la cause des difficultés de démarrage, le G4 ayant démarré sur ce système avant le portable ? Les deux installations suivantes, j'ai procédé comme décrit ci dessus, donc seul le Wallstreet à démarré sur ce système, et ça s'est mieux passé.


----------



## cham (2 Juin 2013)

Si je résume la recette : 

Ingrédients à ma disposition : 
- 1 PowerBook G3 Wallstreet 250 MHz avec 256 Mo RAM et 20 Go DD 
- 1 CD MAc OS 9.1.2 Fr + 1 CD avec Update Mac OS 9.2.2 et XPostFacto  
- 4 CD Mac OS X 10.4

Au boulot : 
- Je reformatte tout avec une 1re partition Mac OS X < 8 Go et une 2nde partition Mac OS 9
- J'installe Mac OS 9 + Update 9.2.2 + XPostFacto (sous OS 9)
- Je démarre (sous OS 9), je lance XPostFacto, je commence l'installation de MAC OS X en suivant les instructions de XPF. 
- A la fin de l'installation, plusieurs redémarrages seront nécessaires pour lancer OS X. 
- OS 9 et OS X sont installés, pour passer de l'un à l'autre j'utilise XPF avant de redémarrer. 

Mes questions : 
- Jusque là, pas de grosse boulette ? 
- Mon utilisation principale sera sous OS 9. Vous me conseillez une 3e partition pour les documents ? On peut facilement piocher des fichiers entre OS 9 <-> OS X ? 

Merki merki


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2013)

cham a dit:


> Si je résume la recette :
> 
> Ingrédients à ma disposition :
> - 1 PowerBook G3 Wallstreet 250 MHz avec 256 Mo RAM et 20 Go DD
> ...



Moi, j'installerais 9 et X sur la première partition (celle de moins de 8 Go), et les docs sur la seconde (avec un alias vers leur dossier dans le dossier home de X).


----------



## cham (3 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'installerais 9 et X sur la première partition (celle de moins de 8 Go), et les docs sur la seconde (avec un alias vers leur dossier dans le dossier home de X).



Hein ? 
Les deux systèmes sur la même partition ? Ça fonctionne correctement comme ça ? 
Je n'y avais pas pensé mais pourquoi pas. 
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2013)

cham a dit:


> Hein ?
> Les deux systèmes sur la même partition ? Ça fonctionne correctement comme ça ?



Alors que je te dise : sur mon Pismo, c'est le même Dossier Système qui me sert 1) à démarrer le Mac sous OS 9, et 2) de système "Classic", et ça ne pose absolument aucun problème.

Sachant en outre que les installations de chacun des deux systèmes ignorent superbement les fichiers installés par l'autre (OS 9 tout est regroupé dans le dossier "Dossier Système", et OS X, il en met un peu partout sauf dans ce dossier (à l'exception de ce qui permet à un système 9 de servir d'environnement "Classic"), donc


----------



## cham (16 Juin 2013)

Alors bon an mal an, j'ai réussi à installer Mac OS 9.2.2 ainsi que XPostFacto 4. En revanche, quand je suis sous OS 9 mon CD Tiger (1er sur 4) n'est pas reconnu, seuls choix proposés : initialiser ou éjecter. 

Un petit conseil avisé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2013)

cham a dit:


> Alors bon an mal an, j'ai réussi à installer Mac OS 9.2.2 ainsi que XPostFacto 4. En revanche, quand je suis sous OS 9 mon CD Tiger (1er sur 4) n'est pas reconnu, seuls choix proposés : initialiser ou éjecter.
> 
> Un petit conseil avisé ?



Je viens de tester sur mon Pismo : sous OS 9, il lit sans problème mon DVD de Tiger, donc, j'avancerais trois hypothèses, sans avoir le moyen, vu d'ici, de les départager :

1) Le CD a un problème,
2) le lecteur a un problème,
3) c'est le lecteur d'origine du Wallstreet qui est incapable de lire ton CD (là, j'ai un doute, mais je me souviens que lorsque j'avais voulu installer Panther sur mon WallStreet, j'avais eu un problème parce que le lecteur de CD, trop ancien, n'avait pas je ne sais plus quelle caractéristique indispensable pour pouvoir rendre le CD de Panther bootable dessus, j'avais du ruser, je ne me souviens plus comment pour y parvenir. Toutefois, ça n'était que le boot, qui était impossible, pas la lecture.

Ah, au fait, c'est pas un CD-RW, ton CD d'installation (parce que ceux là, le lecteur de CD du Wallstreet ne sait pas les lire, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent) ?


----------

